# Python pip and setup tools does not build 3.7 version only older.



## munocat (Jun 9, 2020)

I build and installed python 3.7.4. When I go to build py-pip or py-setup tools, it starts to build python 3.6.9, where are the python 3.7.4 versions?


12.1 Release, on sparc64.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 10, 2020)

munocat said:


> I build and installed python *3.7.4*.


Please update your ports tree:

`root@xxxx:/usr/ports/lang/python37 # make package-name`

```
python37-3.7.7
```



munocat said:


> When I go to build py-pip or py-setup tools, it starts to build python 3.6.9,


`root@xxxx:/usr/ports/devel/py-pip # make build-depends-list | sort`

```
/usr/ports/devel/ccache
/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools
/usr/ports/lang/python37
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
/usr/ports/textproc/py-pypa-docs-theme
/usr/ports/textproc/py-sphinx
```

`root@xxxx:/usr/ports/devel/py-pip # make run-depends-list | sort`

```
/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools
/usr/ports/lang/python37
```

`root@xxxx:/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools # make -V FLAVORS`

```
py37 py27 py38 py36 py35
```

(_"The first flavor listed in FLAVORS is a default flavor and does not need to be specified to produce that flavored package."_)

`root@xxxx:/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools # make build-depends-list | sort`

```
/usr/ports/devel/ccache
/usr/ports/lang/python37
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
```
`root@xxxx:/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools # make run-depends-list`

```
/usr/ports/lang/python37
```


----------

